# Whizzer weird welding



## PINOYRODDER (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi experts , i just want to know if this the original weld work for a Columbia base Whizzer , i found this after it was sandblasted , i'm thinking of grinding it smooth but i still need to know if this is a common weld and also the gusset on the headtube ,is it a stock feature?. thanks in advance for the comments


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2015)

I'd leave it, looks like lower top tube separating.......


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 16, 2015)

nope.


----------



## oquinn (Nov 16, 2015)

Being a welder by trade....Amateurish


----------



## frampton (Nov 16, 2015)

Brazing is a metal-joining process in which two or more metal items are joined together by melting and flowing a filler metal into the joint, the filler metal having a lower melting point than the adjoining metal.


----------



## oquinn (Nov 16, 2015)

That frames wasn't cleaned or fluxed properly or the torch was not set right.prob a combination of all three.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2015)

are those fingerprints on that plate?


----------

